# Canon EOS R6 firmwave v1.5.0 changelog posted, download now available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 1, 2021)

> Along with new firmware for the Canon EOS R5, firmware v1.5.0 for the Canon EOS R6 will be available within the next 24 hours.
> Download Firmware v1.5.0 for the Canon EOS R6
> *Firmware Version 1.5.0 incorporates the following fixes and enhancements:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## dlee13 (Dec 1, 2021)

I was hoping they might have quietly snuck zebra highlight warnings in there but no luck


----------



## bergstrom (Dec 1, 2021)

so 2 fingers from canon if you're experiencing lock ups.


----------



## entoman (Dec 1, 2021)

"Optimizes controls of In-Body Image Stabilization (IBIS) when using specific EF lenses not equipped with the image stabilization function."

Ah, good. I hope this applies to the EF 180mm F3.5L macro, one of my favourite lenses.


----------



## entoman (Dec 1, 2021)

bergstrom said:


> so 2 fingers from canon if you're experiencing lock ups.


My experience has been that on the odd occasion when I get a lock-up, it's usually if not always caused by the buffer overloading, so it's less likely to happen if you use a really fast CF-E card, and quite likely to happen if you use a slower SD card. It's only happened to me 3 or 4 times, having used the camera heavily (15K actuations) for a year.

I've never had to remove a battery to fix it - simply turning the camera off and back on again fixes it. Nevertheless it's a pain in the neck as it invariably happens at a critical moment. I doubt if Canon would even acknowledge that the problem exists, but it's quite possible that they might produce a fix, and include it under unspecified bug-fixes or "stability enhancements"...


----------



## bergstrom (Dec 1, 2021)

True. But a lot of photographers I thought, did make enough noise for it to be addressed. OK, maybe some togs had their bodies circuit board replaced, but probably not everyone can get that done, warrant expired etc..


----------



## m4ndr4ke (Dec 1, 2021)

bergstrom said:


> so 2 fingers from canon if you're experiencing lock ups.


My R6 froze just once, while I was quickly trying to focus multiple times in the dark and it was naturally lagging a bit because the autofocus assist light was on. I had to remove the battery, and I never again pressed the AF-on so persistently in the dark.
I bought it in March and I’m about to reach 20k actuations. I can’t say that my previous cameras never froze as well, they certainly did, so in my experience I wouldn’t say there’s a lock up issue with the R6, and mine is just the 585th unit.


----------



## entoman (Dec 1, 2021)

m4ndr4ke said:


> My R6 froze just once, while I was quickly trying to focus multiple times in the dark and it was naturally lagging a bit because the autofocus assist light was on. I had to remove the battery, and I never again pressed the AF-on so persistently in the dark.
> I bought it in March and I’m about to reach 20k actuations. I can’t say that my previous cameras never froze as well, they certainly did, so I wouldn’t say there’s a lock up issue with the R6, and mine is just the 585th unit.


The problem with lock-ups is that they are generally very infrequent and impossible to reproduce to order, and that makes it very difficult for any manufacturer to trace the cause.

Sometimes it's due to bad programming causing a conflict somewhere in the system. More often it's caused by overloading the circuitry. The same thing happens of course with computers - if you give them too heavy a workload, they can freeze while the buffer clears, or they can lock-up or auto-reboot.

Manufacturers can generally get around these issues by fitting a powerful processor to speed up data flow, but they also need to keep the price of the camera competitive, which limits the choice of processor.


----------



## m4ndr4ke (Dec 1, 2021)

@entoman I completely understand that. All I can say is that my experience with the R6 hasn't been really different from what I had with my previous Canon cameras.


----------



## Finn (Dec 2, 2021)

> Adds the ability to import manual white balance (MWB) data from the Quick Control screen when capturing still images.



That does not sound like easy manual white balance in video to me. Wish they would just let us do it like C70 does.


----------



## woodman411 (Dec 2, 2021)

Available now on Canon USA.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Dec 2, 2021)

entoman said:


> My experience has been that on the odd occasion when I get a lock-up, it's usually if not always caused by the buffer overloading, so it's less likely to happen if you use a really fast CF-E card, and quite likely to happen if you use a slower SD card. It's only happened to me 3 or 4 times, having used the camera heavily (15K actuations) for a year.
> 
> I've never had to remove a battery to fix it - simply turning the camera off and back on again fixes it. Nevertheless it's a pain in the neck as it invariably happens at a critical moment. I doubt if Canon would even acknowledge that the problem exists, but it's quite possible that they might produce a fix, and include it under unspecified bug-fixes or "stability enhancements"...


That’s interesting to know.

For me it has been the exact opposite - I had 3-4 lockups using really fast CF-express cards (happened when data was writing to the card). I now use 170MB/s SD cards and have not had 1 lockup in over 20,000 frames. These days I just keep the CF express for taking 8k clips.. but have learnt not to trust them for stills (specifically for my camera).


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Dec 2, 2021)

I’m curious to know if I can disable the multi controller centre press function when using it to select AF point. I always accidentally press a little too hard and my focus point goes back to the centre..


----------



## woodman411 (Dec 2, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> I’m curious to know if I can disable the multi controller centre press function when using it to select AF point. I always accidentally press a little too hard and my focus point goes back to the centre..


Doesn't look like you can disable the center press, at least not what I could find through customizations.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Dec 2, 2021)

woodman411 said:


> Doesn't look like you can disable the center press, at least not what I could find through customizations.


Oh that’s a shame, thanks very much for taking a look.


----------



## Berowne (Dec 2, 2021)

I am still on Firmware Version 1.2. No Problems, no update.


----------



## TheSalvatore (Dec 2, 2021)

Singapore Canon website has officially released the R6's v1.5.0 firmware. Can be found here https://sg.canon/en/support/0400709802?model=4082C

Canon R5 Firmware is also released on the web - https://sg.canon/en/support/0400709602?model=4147C
(Not sure why there's error in the R5 firmware thread where I can't comment)


----------



## m4ndr4ke (Dec 2, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> I’m curious to know if I can disable the multi controller centre press function when using it to select AF point. I always accidentally press a little too hard and my focus point goes back to the centre..


That is one of the features I love


----------



## gkpapad (Dec 2, 2021)

Good morninh to ALL.
What I need in next firmware is to be able to change from Q MENU people to animals or car.It's a very significant lack.


----------



## m4ndr4ke (Dec 2, 2021)

gkpapad said:


> Good morninh to ALL.
> What I need in next firmware is to be able to change from Q MENU people to animals or car.It's a very significant lack.


'Morning!

I'd prefer it on M-Fn, so I wouldn't have to move the camera away from my face
...which I didn't check yet if it is possible

EDIT: still not possible


----------



## Traveler (Dec 2, 2021)

Canon, why there is still no way to quickly change DRIVE MODE with one-butoon touch (e.g. via Register/recall shooting func),
or there is no way to quickly change SILENT SHUTTER other than C1-C3 modes? 
Or let us set Quick dial in Fv mode! There are four wheels on the camera so I don't need to scroll between the values. Or, perhaps, let us scroll between the values when I hold a button (hold button, turn main dial, like with ISO or exp. compensation).
Please!


----------



## m4ndr4ke (Dec 2, 2021)

Berowne said:


> I am still on Firmware Version 1.2. No Problems, no update.


Not true, that version still has the IBIS bug. On the first shot after waking up the camera from power saving mode, the sensor always tilts and may blur the corners of the picture, if the shutter speed is low enough. If you're in burst mode, it may affect several shots.

Plus, you're missing new features.

Anyway, I'm keeping a backup of all previous firmwares since I bought my R6, just in case I ever need to downgrade (which hasn't been the case so far).


----------



## BBarn (Dec 2, 2021)

Traveler said:


> Canon, why there is still no way to quickly change DRIVE MODE with one-butoon touch (e.g. via Register/recall shooting func),
> or there is no way to quickly change SILENT SHUTTER other than C1-C3 modes?
> Or let us set Quick dial in Fv mode! There are four wheels on the camera so I don't need to scroll between the values. Or, perhaps, let us scroll between the values when I hold a button (hold button, turn main dial, like with ISO or exp. compensation).
> Please!


You can program any of several buttons to toggle through the drive modes, though not assign a specific drive mode. I agree that the other two options would be nice. But I'm basically out of buttons anyway. I consider the number of programmable buttons lacking on R series cameras.


----------



## Bafty (Dec 2, 2021)

Canon R5/6 firmware v1.5.0 is this compatible with macOS 12.0.1 Monterey, it's not listed on Canons website


----------



## Traveler (Dec 2, 2021)

BBarn said:


> You can program any of several buttons to toggle through the drive modes, though not assign a specific drive mode. I agree that the other two options would be nice. But I'm basically out of buttons anyway. I consider the number of programmable buttons lacking on R series cameras.


Yeah I know that but toggle is always a bit slow and I'd love to program the "Recall func" that way. Eg. when something fast happens, I'd just press one of the buttons that would set the camera to ... 1/500s, High speed+, servo, AF tracking. And when released, the camera would go back to normal.
And I agree that there should be more buttons (arrows on the back wheel would be great) but that's probably not fixable by a FW update


----------



## briangus (Dec 2, 2021)

Bafty said:


> Canon R5/6 firmware v1.5.0 is this compatible with macOS 12.0.1 Monterey, it's not listed on Canons website


Yes downloaded ok
Disk image showed mounted on desktop but folder didn’t open
Opened from desktop and copied to card and installed with no issues


----------



## RickRizza (Dec 2, 2021)

How about the problem where the movie file corrupt if you make time lapse using EF8-15 L USM Fisheye? Was it fixed?


----------



## Finn (Dec 2, 2021)

Setting custom white balance doesn't work. Screen is black when you go to set it. Totally broken.


----------



## entoman (Dec 2, 2021)

gkpapad said:


> Good morninh to ALL.
> What I need in next firmware is to be able to change from Q MENU people to animals or car.It's a very significant lack.


Does this indicate that you are often in situations where you need to switch *rapidly* between shooting a car and an animal? (it sounds an unlikely scenario, unless you specialise in photographing animals on race tracks. ).

Why not just save all your settings (including AF settings) for animals as a custom mode, and all of your settings for vehicle photography as another custom mode?

You can even save multiple custom modes to an SD card and recall them whenever you need them.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 2, 2021)

entoman said:


> We Why not just save all your settings (including AF settings) for animals as a custom mode, and all of your settings for vehicle photography as another custom mode?


That’s how I will be setting up my R3. One C# for static subjects, one for moving people, the third for moving animals. All based on Fv, but with different AF and minimum shutter speed settings. Then I’ll restrict the available mode selections to just Fv and C1-C3 so I can cycle through them quickly.


----------



## tbgtomcom (Dec 2, 2021)

I just downloaded and installed the 1.5 firmware onto both my R5 and my R6 and I have to say I'm pretty impressed. In situations that it did struggle previously with 1.4 it handles easily in 1.5. Canon never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 2, 2021)

Finn said:


> Setting custom white balance doesn't work. Screen is black when you go to set it. Totally broken.


Black? Raise your exposure, works perfect here.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 2, 2021)

Ok, tried Vehicle AF on my wife's car. Locked on so tightly she couldn't get out of the driveway! Like a tractor beam!


----------



## entoman (Dec 2, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> That’s how I will be setting up my R3. One C# for static subjects, one for moving people, the third for moving animals. All based on Fv, but with different AF and minimum shutter speed settings. Then I’ll restrict the available mode selections to just Fv and C1-C3 so I can cycle through them quickly.


I've saved 3 custom modes, one for animals and birds, one for insects, and one for landscapes & plants. I always meter manually, but all the other settings are fine-tuned for the relevant subject, so I can take a grab shot before getting down to making final adjustments if the subject gives me enough time to do so.

I would have preferred if the R5 had the same mode dial as the R6, which can be instantly cycled through the modes, rather than the more awkward "press centre and turn dial" method of the R5, but Canon presumably thought the posh LCD panel added a bit of class to the design.


----------



## shire_guy (Dec 2, 2021)

entoman said:


> I've saved 3 custom modes, one for animals and birds, one for insects, and one for landscapes & plants. I always meter manually, but all the other settings are fine-tuned for the relevant subject, so I can take a grab shot before getting down to making final adjustments if the subject gives me enough time to do so.
> 
> I would have preferred if the R5 had the same mode dial as the R6, which can be instantly cycled through the modes, rather than the more awkward "press centre and turn dial" method of the R5, but Canon presumably thought the posh LCD panel added a bit of class to the design.


Depending on how you want to allocate your buttons on the R5, I use the M-Fn button to pull up the modes then the Main Dial to switch between modes including custom modes. You can do it without taking your eye away from the EVF. I have removed some of the modes I don't use to make switching faster.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 2, 2021)

entoman said:


> I would have preferred if the R5 had the same mode dial as the R6, which can be instantly cycled through the modes, rather than the more awkward "press centre and turn dial" method of the R5, but Canon presumably thought the posh LCD panel added a bit of class to the design.


Can you limit the selections on the R5 like you can on the R3? On my 1D X, I have mode change assigned to the M.Fn-1 button right next to the shutter release - pressing it switches to the next mode, and I only have four available. I haven’t yet determined if I can set it up like that on the R3.


----------



## entoman (Dec 2, 2021)

shire_guy said:


> Depending on how you want to allocate your buttons on the R5, I use the M-Fn button to pull up the modes then the Main Dial to switch between modes including custom modes. You can do it without taking your eye away from the EVF. I have removed some of the modes I don't use to make switching faster.


That sounds like good practice. I use the Mfn for switching AF zones, and I use the SET button for switching between SERVO and ONE-SHOT AF. There are multiple ways to set-up cameras to suit everyone's style and preferences. But there are a few things that unfortunately can't be done on Canons - e.g. I'd like to assign a button to toggle between bracketed and non-bracketed exposures, and it would be handy to be able to toggle between single shot and high-speed drive. I think almost everyone here could suggest some function that they's like to see added or made assignable to a button



neuroanatomist said:


> Can you limit the selections on the R5 like you can on the R3? On my 1D X, I have mode change assigned to the M.Fn-1 button right next to the shutter release - pressing it switches to the next mode, and I only have four available. I haven’t yet determined if I can set it up like that on the R3.


Yes, you can limit the modes on the R5 (I've only got C1, C2, C3 and M enabled), and of course you can also constrain the number of available AF zones, and the upper and lower limits of ISO, shutter speed and aperture.


----------



## entoman (Dec 2, 2021)

Bafty said:


> Canon R5/6 firmware v1.5.0 is this compatible with macOS 12.0.1 Monterey, it's not listed on Canons website


Yes, I'm on OS 12.0.1 and I downloaded and installed v1.5.0 this afternoon, although I haven't had the chance to assess the claimed improvements to IBIS with non-stabilised glass, or to check if the AF update has any effect on animal-eye AF.


----------



## entoman (Dec 2, 2021)

tbgtomcom said:


> I just downloaded and installed the 1.5 firmware onto both my R5 and my R6 and I have to say I'm pretty impressed. In situations that it did struggle previously with 1.4 it handles easily in 1.5. Canon never ceases to amaze me.


Could you be more precise? Which situations did your R5/6 struggle with previously, and what aspects of the update have you found that make such a dramatic difference?


----------



## tbgtomcom (Dec 2, 2021)

entoman said:


> Could you be more precise? Which situations did your R5/6 struggle with previously, and what aspects of the update have you found that make such a dramatic difference?


When a face is partially blocked, especially by women with long hair that like it to drape partially over one eye, the new fix handles that much better.


----------



## SteveC (Dec 2, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> Ok, tried Vehicle AF on my wife's car. Locked on so tightly she couldn't get out of the driveway! Like a tractor beam!


You're lucky, if she had punched the accelerator she might have ripped the camera out of your hands.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 2, 2021)

SteveC said:


> You're lucky, if she had punched the accelerator she might have ripped the camera out of your hands.


This scenario is exactly why Canon so heavily markets the inertial dampeners.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 2, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> This scenario is exactly why Canon so heavily markets the inertial dampeners.


If only Wesley Crusher were around to reroute the power and make it a repulsor beam.


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 2, 2021)

entoman said:


> [..]I would have preferred if the R5 had the same mode dial as the R6, which can be instantly cycled through the modes, rather than the more awkward "press centre and turn dial" method of the R5, but Canon presumably thought the posh LCD panel added a bit of class to the design.


I removed all the modes I don't use on the R5, so cycling is quite quick for me.


----------



## dcm (Dec 2, 2021)

This thread is off to a good start. 

Look forward to installing this weekend.


----------



## FrenchFry (Dec 3, 2021)

Can anyone tell if any tracking improvements were made for animals?


----------



## tq0cr5i (Dec 3, 2021)

entoman said:


> "Optimizes controls of In-Body Image Stabilization (IBIS) when using specific EF lenses not equipped with the image stabilization function."
> 
> Ah, good. I hope this applies to the EF 180mm F3.5L macro, one of my favourite lenses.


Please test this and share here.


----------



## RikC (Dec 3, 2021)

gkpapad said:


> Good morninh to ALL.
> What I need in next firmware is to be able to change from Q MENU people to animals or car.It's a very significant lack.


This. I currently have it mapped under 'My Menu' as 2nd best option. And I would also very much like to have the C1, C2 and C3 modes also being available for video shooting... Otherwise pretty happy with FW 1.5.0 so far :-D


----------



## entoman (Dec 3, 2021)

tq0cr5i said:


> Please test this and share here.


I'll be in Kenya for the next couple of weeks using the 180mm macro to photograph butterflies and dragonflies, so that should provide an answer about whether the IBIS is more efficient with the non-stabilised 180mm after the firmware upgrade.


----------



## entoman (Dec 3, 2021)

TheSalvatore said:


> (Not sure why there's error in the R5 firmware thread where I can't comment)


Unlikely to be an error, more like a deliberate choice. After all, the update features for the R5 and R6 are identical, so it would be pointless having a separate thread devoted to each. Perhaps the best idea would have been to just combine the R5 and R6 articles so they had a common thread.


----------



## entoman (Dec 3, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> That’s interesting to know.
> 
> For me it has been the exact opposite - I had 3-4 lockups using really fast CF-express cards (happened when data was writing to the card). I now use 170MB/s SD cards and have not had 1 lockup in over 20,000 frames. These days I just keep the CF express for taking 8k clips.. but have learnt not to trust them for stills (specifically for my camera).


What CF-E cards were you using when you had the lockups, and under what circumstances did the lockups occur? (were you shooting long bursts?)

I use Delkin 128GB (Read 1730, write 1540) shooting short RAW 3 or 4 frame bursts on the R5.

I'm pretty sure that my rare lockups occurred because I was simultaneously shooting JPEGs to an old SanDisk 64GB (Read 90, write 40).

It's tempting to keep old slow cards and use them for JPEG backups, but probably a better idea to dump them and only use the fastest cards available, when using high performance cameras such as the R5.

The problem is that these fast cards are very expensive, and there's no way of telling whether they are faulty until you start using them. I once bought a pack of four SanDisk Extreme Pro 64GB SD cards, which were all faulty - in my 5DMkiv the cards half-filled, and after that all subsequent frames were blank, with yellow warning triangles replacing the images. The cards were pre-formatted in the camera. Luckily I shoot duplicates to the CF card, and they were fine.


----------



## vladk (Dec 3, 2021)

As usual, I will wait for couple weeks before applying this update. Hope no bugs this time.


----------



## sfericean (Dec 3, 2021)

I am struggling to understand the shoot to white balance feature. It seems to work correctly but then I get nothing to confirm the white balance aquired. Below are the steps that I'm taking. Am I doing something incorrectly?

1. Live view
2. "Q" button on upper right of screen.
3. White balance (3rd button down on the screen on the right)
4. Select custom white balance icon on the bottom row of the screen.
5. Select "Shoot to set WB"
6. Take a picture. To clarify; the little box does in fact show up on the screen where its attempting to take a WB reading.

And then the screen in the attached file. I've pressed the, set button, the info button, the trash button, I've attempted to move the AF selecter up and down. Nothing seems to happen at the end of that sequence and when the camera returns to live view, its certainly not the correct white balance. Its a very cool WB, nothing like the picture taken in an attempt to aquire WB.

Hopefully I'm making sense here.


----------



## Alan B (Dec 3, 2021)

vladk said:


> As usual, I will wait for couple weeks before applying this update. Hope no bugs this time.


All latest updates for the R5, R6 and 1DXMKIII have been taken down from Canon UK(and other Canon sites). So there must be a problem ?


----------



## HenryL (Dec 3, 2021)

Alan B said:


> All latest updates for the R5, R6 and 1DXMKIII have been taken down from Canon UK(and other Canon sites). So there must be a problem ?


All three still available on Canon USA website.

EDIT: Also still available on Canon Australia's site.


----------



## rosw (Dec 4, 2021)

TheSalvatore said:


> Singapore Canon website has officially released the R6's v1.5.0 firmware. Can be found here https://sg.canon/en/support/0400709802?model=4082C
> 
> Canon R5 Firmware is also released on the web - https://sg.canon/en/support/0400709602?model=4147C
> (Not sure why there's error in the R5 firmware thread where I can't comment)


@TheSalvatore hi 

are you from Singapore? any whatsapp / telegram / FB group that i can join locally? (other than club snap) ?

cheers!


----------



## CanonGrunt (Dec 4, 2021)

entoman said:


> "Optimizes controls of In-Body Image Stabilization (IBIS) when using specific EF lenses not equipped with the image stabilization function."
> 
> Ah, good. I hope this applies to the EF 180mm F3.5L macro, one of my favourite lenses.


Ditto! My most used lens on my R6 these days.


----------



## Berowne (Dec 4, 2021)

m4ndr4ke said:


> Not true, that version still has the IBIS bug. On the first shot after waking up the camera from power saving mode, the sensor always tilts and may blur the corners of the picture, if the shutter speed is low enough. If you're in burst mode, it may affect several shots.
> 
> Plus, you're missing new features.
> 
> Anyway, I'm keeping a backup of all previous firmwares since I bought my R6, just in case I ever need to downgrade (which hasn't been the case so far).


Ok, convinced and updated to FM vs. 1.3.1.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 4, 2021)

UK site has definately taken down the firmware updates. I had already installed on my R6 so far no problems fingers crossed.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 4, 2021)

Ditto all the European sites firmware removed.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 4, 2021)

jeffa4444 said:


> Ditto all the European sites firmware removed.


Downloaded the R5 and R6 updates from the US site just in case Canon changes its mind! I'll wait to see if new ones get put on to the UK/EU sites.


----------



## m4ndr4ke (Dec 4, 2021)

jeffa4444 said:


> UK site has definately taken down the firmware updates. I had already installed on my R6 so far no problems fingers crossed.


Yeah, but at least in my country they removed all the firmwares. There were three different versions available for download, and now there's none. It must have been for another reason.


----------



## entoman (Dec 4, 2021)

It wouldn't be the first time that Canon have had to suddenly withdraw a firmware update.

I perhaps foolishly updated my R5 yesterday, and now I'm at the airport about to take it on a photographic holiday, so I hope it isn't going to brick the camera!

Have my 5DMkiv as a backup, but I'll be very p***ed off if Canon have put out a dodgy update that f***s my R5...

Seems that some people are having card errors after installing the update, but most reports indicate all is Ok. Could be an issue with specific cards? Or maybe there's another problem that no-one has yet uncovered?

One thing I noted was that the folder failed to open after I clicked on the firmware dmg, but after rebooting the computer the relevant files appeared, so maybe it's just a download problem?

Come on Canon, we need answers!


----------



## Berowne (Dec 4, 2021)

All Firmware Versions available from Germany until now. I am still on vs. 1.3.1. ...


----------



## wavemachine (Dec 4, 2021)

I read yesterday on Twitter that certainly the Canon UK site was experiencing issues that Canon are investigating, they said they weren't aware of problems with the firmware itself.

I noticed no versions of firmware were available for the R6 on the Firmware page for the UK.


----------



## Fischer (Dec 4, 2021)

I did worry about how to manage shooting groups in vehicle mode. But you can actually "jump" from one cyclist/car to the next by choosing to move to the subject to the left or right of the current selection. It is a simple and brilliant solution!


----------



## m4ndr4ke (Dec 5, 2021)

I'll just remind everyone that *you can downgrade*, via EOS Utility, so there's no harm in trying out the newer firmware, as long as you have the previous versions.

--------

So far I've only found one very minor issue with the new firmware: if we enable "suppress lower framerate" on the EVF, the "EXP SIM" icon starts blinking at the same exposure level as if we were allowing the EVF to drop its framerate rate, which we aren't, so it should start blinking at a higher exposure level.
To be honest, that's not something that will bother me, because in order to use that we first need to set EVF performance to "Smooth", which I usually don't.

But that's the only thing I found...


----------



## xps (Dec 5, 2021)

Berowne said:


> All Firmware Versions available from Germany until now. I am still on vs. 1.3.1. ...


Firmware page at Canon.de is empty.....


----------



## xps (Dec 5, 2021)

I upgraded firmware from Canon US. Worked fine, but there are two bugs, I identified until now:
First, the older LP-6N batteries are not recognized, when put into the grip. Second, heavily drain in battery in switched off mode. Two 6NH batteries are almost empty, after beeing inserted fully loaded on Friday.
I try to reinstall the FW, when it appears on Canon Germany site.


----------



## kcimer (Dec 5, 2021)

I have problem with stabilizer on 100-400 II. When it's on, sometimes it works but most of the time it says MF mode. When I turn it off - it works. Maybe it is lens - but nothing has changed except FW.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 5, 2021)

Multiple bugs and erratic Eye AF reports, this is not good…


----------



## Viggo (Dec 5, 2021)

xps said:


> I upgraded firmware from Canon US. Worked fine, but there are two bugs, I identified until now:
> First, the older LP-6N batteries are not recognized, when put into the grip. Second, heavily drain in battery in switched off mode. Two 6NH batteries are almost empty, after beeing inserted fully loaded on Friday.
> I try to reinstall the FW, when it appears on Canon Germany site.


Are you sure you’re still in Airplane mode? Mine has just been sitting as well and it hasn’t lost even 1%…


----------



## xps (Dec 5, 2021)

Viggo said:


> Are you sure you’re still in Airplane mode? Mine has just been sitting as well and it hasn’t lost even 1%…


No, not in Airplane mode. After FW 1.3 my R5´s did not drain battery much, when switched off. But now it does. I´ll try Flight Mode. Thanks


----------



## xps (Dec 5, 2021)

kcimer said:


> I have problem with stabilizer on 100-400 II. When it's on, sometimes it works but most of the time it says MF mode. When I turn it off - it works. Maybe it is lens - but nothing has changed except FW.


Hmmmmm..... Tried it this moment: 100-400 L II works on all 3 adapters fine. But the Tamron 90mm macro do not start focussing in AF mode.

How to downgrade FW? Just putting it on the SD card like upgrading?
Does someone know an working download link with FR 1.4, please? Erratic deleted the old FW file


----------



## BBarn (Dec 5, 2021)

I think I'll wait for FW v1.5.1.


----------



## sfericean (Dec 5, 2021)

Had a family portrait session yesterday. Used two R6's w/RF 50mm F1.2 and RF 70-200mm F2.8. I experienced no problems with the cameras using 1.5.0. Grabed on to eyes without issue. Pleasurable shooting experience all together. Complete side-note but everyone should get the RF 50mm F1.2. Worth every penny. Talking about pennies. I plan on saving each one and adding the RF 85mm F1.2 to the arsenal very soon as well.


----------



## Berowne (Dec 5, 2021)

xps said:


> Firmware page at Canon.de is empty.....


Try Canon US!


----------



## Viggo (Dec 5, 2021)

Had a go at the ice skating today and it works almost great. I had slight issues with minor backfocus, and some shots in a series completely off that I feel hasn’t been an issue previously. So there is definitely not an upgrade in AF tracking performance, but perhaps not always much worse either. It’s much better at switching to the closest eye, but no Eye AF when a person is in profile. Can’t say I’m impressed so far.


----------



## kcimer (Dec 5, 2021)

xps said:


> Hmmmmm..... Tried it this moment: 100-400 L II works on all 3 adapters fine. But the Tamron 90mm macro do not start focussing in AF mode.
> 
> How to downgrade FW? Just putting it on the SD card like upgrading?
> Does someone know an working download link with FR 1.4, please? Erratic deleted the old FW file


Just did another shoot today and it worked ok. I will be testing it further!


----------



## AdamBotond (Dec 5, 2021)

Hopefully, this new firmware will bring some improvements to the eye tracking, as well. There is room for it, certainly. When using eye tracking with fast super telephoto lenses I often end up with the majority of my shots back focused just slightly, while the camera is seemingly locked on the eyes. The difference is rather minor, but it is disappointing to see that the sharpest points are often not the eyes, but behind.
Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Viggo (Dec 5, 2021)

AdamBotond said:


> Hopefully, this new firmware will a bring some improvements to the eye tracking, as well. There is room for it, certainly. When using eye tracking with fast super telephoto lenses I often end up with the majority of my shots back focused just slightly, while the camera is seemingly locked on the eyes. The difference is rather minor, but it is disappointing to see that the sharpest points are often not the eyes, but behind.
> Anyone else noticed this?


Noticed it today after update 1.5.0… haven’t had any reason to complain prior to that.


----------



## puffo25 (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi all, version 1.5 is out for the R5. However for some reasons on the canonrumors page it is NOT possible to post any comment. Why?


----------



## johnnylandrover (Dec 5, 2021)

Viggo said:


> Multiple bugs and erratic Eye AF reports, this is not good…


Firmware 1.5 I had headshots Friday. R5 R24-70 2.8 Well lit with a flash, f3.2 ISO200 SS 125, eye tracking and face tracking. Half of my shots were soft but I noticed the hair towards the back of the head was very sharp.


----------



## KiagiJ (Dec 5, 2021)

I've done 3 pro shoots with the R6 and 1.5.0 and have delivered some worse pics to clients due to problems so i've just reinstalled 1.3.1 as that worked better before in these same areas

Main issue to me is a large group shot night event high iso, exposure simulation looked fine, resulting file was 1 or 2 stops brightly overexposed. I found out a bit late as i don't want to chimp continuously while working. The next group shot had the same issues but i was aware by that point so i did some test shots before to bring down the brightness difference of exp sim to file so they got the right exposure. I don't want to have to do that every time and never needed to on 1.3.1, i could trust the viewfinder sim exposure

Next as mentioned by another, back focused near ears instead of eyes like some past mirrored dslr issue. A simple action set of a kid coming down a slide, all on ears, before on 1.3.1 fine on eyes after a few similar shoots 

The only thing i wanted improvement with 1.5.0 was for it to better know which is the closest eye, 1.3.1 chooses distant eye often and 1.5.0 just as bad so have to manually override often to get closest eye on shallow d.o.f portraits/candids. Also better understanding a face is a face when just tilted a little away from frontal would be nice

And we shouldn't need eos utility to downgrade firmware if we have it on a memory card ugh, should be allowed internally

Anyway, after that glass of whine relieved to have 1.3.1 again


----------



## neurorx (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello I wanted to see if anyone notice their human eye AF being less effective than prior to the update. I think my R5 is not locking on as well now that I went to the new version.


----------



## neurorx (Dec 6, 2021)

johnnylandrover said:


> Firmware 1.5 I had headshots Friday. R5 R24-70 2.8 Well lit with a flash, f3.2 ISO200 SS 125, eye tracking and face tracking. Half of my shots were soft but I noticed the hair towards the back of the head was very sharp.


I had the same issues.


----------



## neurorx (Dec 6, 2021)

KiagiJ said:


> I've done 3 pro shoots with the R6 and 1.5.0 and have delivered some worse pics to clients due to problems so i've just reinstalled 1.3.1 as that worked better before in these same areas
> 
> Main issue to me is a large group shot night event high iso, exposure simulation looked fine, resulting file was 1 or 2 stops brightly overexposed. I found out a bit late as i don't want to chimp continuously while working. The next group shot had the same issues but i was aware by that point so i did some test shots before to bring down the brightness difference of exp sim to file so they got the right exposure. I don't want to have to do that every time and never needed to on 1.3.1, i could trust the viewfinder sim exposure
> 
> ...


Wow great to see these posts. I was really thinking something was wrong with my camera. The 1.5 really made the AF worse....guess I will be reinstalling 1.3.1


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Dec 6, 2021)

Out of curiosity, why not use 1.40? It fixed quite a few problems (for me anyway).


----------



## KiagiJ (Dec 6, 2021)

ColorBlindBat said:


> Out of curiosity, why not use 1.40? It fixed quite a few problems (for me anyway).



I just never got that one so i'm simply going back to what i know worked with me for over 100 shoots. Maybe 1.4 is fine too, i just never had it


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Dec 6, 2021)

KiagiJ said:


> I just never got that one so i'm simply going back to what i know worked with me for over 100 shoots. Maybe 1.4 is fine too, i just never had it


Gotcha...


----------



## FrenchFry (Dec 6, 2021)

For the people experiencing worse AF performance with the new firmware, are you reporting your findings to Canon so a fix can be released?


----------



## xps (Dec 7, 2021)

kcimer said:


> Just did another shoot today and it worked ok. I will be testing it further!


2nd try to install failed. I´ve sent it to CPS to renew the FW. They still do not have it, but they will get in in the next days.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 8, 2021)

Couldn't CR Guy reach out to somebody? Find out whether it's just the tiny handful of people here reporting odd problems, or actually widespread? Find out if Canon techs have reproduced issues?

Personally, I've tried EF and RF lenses. I've looked at older test shots still lingering on my HDD. AF sharpness is the same as before--excellent. I think I'm getting slightly better IBIS and eye acquistion with my ef 35mm f/1.4L II, but it might just be I hold the camera more steady one day than another, or my technique with Eye AF has naturally improved over time. All sharp, consistent as usual.

In any event, if there is trouble with 1.5, Canon will quickly release a new version, so, personally, I wouldn't be messing around trying to force a rollback. I'd be on the phone constantly with CPS, calling over and over, talking to different techs, getting a supervisor, writing up the chain--*and I would be backing up my concerns with solid images from carefully conducted test shots.*


----------



## Viggo (Dec 8, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> Couldn't CR Guy reach out to somebody? Find out whether it's just the tiny handful of people here reporting odd problems, or actually widespread? Find out if Canon techs have reproduced issues?
> 
> Personally, I've tried EF and RF lenses. I've looked at older test shots still lingering on my HDD. AF sharpness is the same as before--excellent. I think I'm getting slightly better IBIS and eye acquistion with my ef 35mm f/1.4L II, but it might just be I hold the camera more steady one day than another, or my technique with Eye AF has naturally improved over time. All sharp, consistent as usual.
> 
> In any event, if there is trouble with 1.5, Canon will quickly release a new version, so, personally, I wouldn't be messing around trying to force a rollback. I'd be on the phone constantly with CPS, calling over and over, talking to different techs, getting a supervisor, writing up the chain--*and I would be backing up my concerns with solid images from carefully conducted test shots.*


It’s more people now, new threads every day. Some people are experiencing that 50% of their shots are slightly oof in the same studio setting etc. for me it’s very hard to get a conclusive result in a controlled test, because it’s so erratic and mostly with moving subjects so that’s always going to be where the blame is put, but I know the R5 by now, it’s not like it was.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 8, 2021)

Viggo said:


> It’s more people now, new threads every day. Some people are experiencing that 50% of their shots are slightly oof in the same studio setting etc. for me it’s very hard to get a conclusive result in a controlled test, because it’s so erratic and mostly with moving subjects so that’s always going to be where the blame is put, but I know the R5 by now, it’s not like it was.


I'm not having luck Googling, because the only place I'm finding newer reports is here. DPR went pretty quiet after a few posts to a thread...And you did link to a facebook group, but it's private, so I couldn't read through.

I'd really like to talk to Canon about it, but I have no evidence of my own (fortunately). It worries me that good photographers such as yourself are having problems, but I really have to take some of the first time posters with a grain of salt. In other words, at the moment, it's hard to see a pattern...Maybe certain user settings on the R5 prior to the update led to an error installing?

Have you talked to Canon yourself? If you've already shared the conversation, I'm sorry I missed it.

The newest youtube vid I found this morning does confirm how well Eye AF with Tracking is working on mine (and when I place the AF spot on a torso, the little box now LEAPS instantly to an eye):


----------



## Viggo (Dec 8, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> I'm not having luck Googling, because the only place I'm finding newer reports is here. DPR went pretty quiet after a few posts to a thread...And you did link to a facebook group, but it's private, so I couldn't read through.
> 
> I'd really like to talk to Canon about it, but I have no evidence of my own (fortunately). It worries me that good photographers such as yourself are having problems, but I really have to take some of the first time posters with a grain of salt. In other words, at the moment, it's hard to see a pattern...Maybe certain user settings on the R5 prior to the update led to an error installing?
> 
> ...


I’m in a few fairly large groups on fb regarding the EOS R series and specific R6/5/3 groups all with posts on the subject. I have alerted a Canon guy that has been most helpful previously so we’ll see where it goes. It’s definitely an issue.


----------



## SereneSpeed (Dec 8, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> I'm not having luck Googling, because the only place I'm finding newer reports is here. DPR went pretty quiet after a few posts to a thread...And you did link to a facebook group, but it's private, so I couldn't read through.
> 
> I'd really like to talk to Canon about it, but I have no evidence of my own (fortunately). It worries me that good photographers such as yourself are having problems, but I really have to take some of the first time posters with a grain of salt. In other words, at the moment, it's hard to see a pattern...Maybe certain user settings on the R5 prior to the update led to an error installing?
> 
> ...


I got my R5 the day they released the new firmware and with little to loose, I upgraded. It behaves for me, just like that video. And coming from an R, I'm speechless...


----------



## TheSalvatore (Dec 10, 2021)

rosw said:


> @TheSalvatore hi
> 
> are you from Singapore? any whatsapp / telegram / FB group that i can join locally? (other than club snap) ?
> 
> cheers!


Yes I'm from Singapore. However, sorry I don't join any groups. So I'm not too sure.


----------



## puffo25 (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi all, why the thread for the R5 1.5 firmware update is not available??? I have sent couple of gentle messages to the contact info @ canonrumors staff/no reply:-(


----------



## macrunning (Dec 11, 2021)

AdamBotond said:


> Hopefully, this new firmware will bring some improvements to the eye tracking, as well. There is room for it, certainly. When using eye tracking with fast super telephoto lenses I often end up with the majority of my shots back focused just slightly, while the camera is seemingly locked on the eyes. The difference is rather minor, but it is disappointing to see that the sharpest points are often not the eyes, but behind.
> Anyone else noticed this?


I agree. I experience this quite regularly. It is very disappointing when we have spent thousands of dollars for these tools.


----------



## rosw (Dec 13, 2021)

TheSalvatore said:


> Yes I'm from Singapore. However, sorry I don't join any groups. So I'm not too sure.


hi!
no problem, have u updated the latest firmware? any issues u face?


----------



## TheSalvatore (Dec 14, 2021)

rosw said:


> hi!
> no problem, have u updated the latest firmware? any issues u face?


Happy to say that there's no issue so far on both of my R5.


----------



## entoman (Dec 14, 2021)

entoman said:


> I'll be in Kenya for the next couple of weeks using the 180mm macro to photograph butterflies and dragonflies, so that should provide an answer about whether the IBIS is more efficient with the non-stabilised 180mm after the firmware upgrade.





tq0cr5i said:


> Please test this and share here.


I've just returned from a week photographing butterflies in Kenya with the (unstabilised) Canon 180mm F3.5L macro on my R5, with the latest v1.5.0 firmware installed, and I can confirm that the update improves the effect of the IBIS by roughly one stop.

The effectiveness of the IBIS will vary according to circumstances (how the camera is held, how steady the user's hands are, etc) so my comments are only relevant to my own usage.

I'm typically shooting fairly static subjects (butterflies at rest or basking on foliage) at reproduction ratios between 1:4 and 1:2). With the older firmware I found it difficult to get sharp shots at shutter speeds longer than 1/250. With the new firmware I can shoot at 1/125 and still get most images very sharp. Even at 1/60 I get around 20% of images sharp with static subjects and a little extra care, which is pretty good IMO for a handheld 180mm macro with no optical stabilisation.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Dec 18, 2021)

entoman said:


> I've just returned from a week photographing butterflies in Kenya with the (unstabilised) Canon 180mm F3.5L macro on my R5, with the latest v1.5.0 firmware installed, and I can confirm that the update improves the effect of the IBIS by roughly one stop.
> 
> The effectiveness of the IBIS will vary according to circumstances (how the camera is held, how steady the user's hands are, etc) so my comments are only relevant to my own usage.
> 
> I'm typically shooting fairly static subjects (butterflies at rest or basking on foliage) at reproduction ratios between 1:4 and 1:2). With the older firmware I found it difficult to get sharp shots at shutter speeds longer than 1/250. With the new firmware I can shoot at 1/125 and still get most images very sharp. Even at 1/60 I get around 20% of images sharp with static subjects and a little extra care, which is pretty good IMO for a handheld 180mm macro with no optical stabilisation.


Greetings and thank you so much for your great info.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Dec 20, 2021)

CANON SAYS YOU CANT ROLLBACK THE FIRMWARE EVEN IF YOU SEND IT IN AND ASK THEM TOO DO IT SO DONT KNOW HOW YA ROLLING BACK YA FIRMWARES? UNLESS THERES A SOFTWARE THAT THOSE IT? LET ME KNOW


----------



## Viggo (Dec 20, 2021)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> CANON SAYS YOU CANT ROLLBACK THE FIRMWARE EVEN IF YOU SEND IT IN AND ASK THEM TOO DO IT SO DONT KNOW HOW YA ROLLING BACK YA FIRMWARES? UNLESS THERES A SOFTWARE THAT THOSE IT? LET ME KNOW


You can roll back the R6 through EOS utility, but that’s not possible to do with the R5.

the only hope for the R5 now is if Canon releases a fix.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 20, 2021)

Viggo said:


> You can roll back the R6 through EOS utility, but that’s not possible to do with the R5.
> 
> the only hope for the R5 now is if Canon releases a fix.


Based on what we've seen from Canon these past few years, if Canon's engineers can reproduce and track down the problems, they will release a fix soon.

I think there must be many photographers seeing no problems, only improvements, and that the cause of the bad results is elusive. Or the engineers are on holiday? Some definitive statement or fix from Canon would be a nice way to end 2021!

Cheers!


----------



## Viggo (Dec 20, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> Based on what we've seen from Canon these past few years, if Canon's engineers can reproduce and track down the problems, they will release a fix soon.
> 
> I think there must be many photographers seeing no problems, only improvements, and that the cause of the bad results is elusive. Or the engineers are on holiday? Some definitive statement or fix from Canon would be a nice way to end 2021!
> 
> Cheers!


For those of us who are affected it’s a permanent problem with no fix, so it’s not hard to find and see, but I’ve reported this quite high in the system, everything just takes some time…


----------



## Wikzo (Dec 29, 2021)

Haven't followed this thread closely, but was there ever a consensus about if you it's worth upgrading to firmware v1.5.0, or if it causes too many problems?


----------



## Viggo (Dec 29, 2021)

Wikzo said:


> Haven't followed this thread closely, but was there ever a consensus about if you it's worth upgrading to firmware v1.5.0, or if it causes too many problems?


It highly depends on your luck. You can get a really nice improvement or have it revert to a mix between a 5d1 and a 1d3 in terms of AF. I don’t even want to touch mine anymore…


----------



## LesC (Dec 29, 2021)

I do hope Canon looks into this and/or makes some comment as whenever a firmware update is released it usually contains any previous updates after your current version - ie for those who have held off and still on v1.4 and wait for V1.6 it would presumably add the 1.5 'features' ?


----------



## Viggo (Dec 29, 2021)

LesC said:


> I do hope Canon looks into this and/or makes some comment as whenever a firmware update is released it usually contains any previous updates after your current version - ie for those who have held off and still on v1.4 and wait for V1.6 it would presumably add the 1.5 'features' ?


Yes, they’re cumulative ..


----------



## BadBird (Jan 6, 2022)

Have been off forum since last April when I gave up on the R5 due to consistently missed shots (small birds in trees, brush). It was on 1.3.0 - I had to revert from 1.3.1 which was much worse. I was headed to the Galapagos last September, and couldn't afford to miss most of my shots with the flakey R5, so I benched it. I'm still plowing through over 12,000 photos taken with an OM-D E-M1X and an M1 Mk III, and I don't regret the decision to go OM-D one bit.

Back to the R5: on 5 December I installed 1.5.0 on the camera, and updated the RF 100-500 to 1.1.0 at the same time, then took over 500 shots of small birds wintering in my yard over Christmas and New Years. The AF felt like it had improved over 1.3.0 (hard to be sure after not touching the R5 for 8 months), but it is still locking on the background past the bird enough to annoy me. That forces me to fight to bring it back with the manual focus ring - it still won't reliably re-focus automatically - which usually means missing the shot completely. I had a particularly bad 80-shot session with two Golden-crowned Kinglets in my post oak trees (no leaves, sun behind me) where it repeatedly locked past the birds, and eventually crashed the camera while I was trying to re-focus. The error message was unreadable (ran off the LCD to the right) and it required the usual switch off and remove the battery pack actions to revive it. Only five shots were keepers, while 65 were out of focus to varying degrees and 10 were blown by bird movement (1/500 or 1/640 at f7.1, Aperture priority and Auto-ISO).

I have to agree with many of the others posting on this thread, that even 1.5.0 has not resolved some of the AF issues on the R5. It gets wonderful images when it gets it right, but it fails to focus correctly far too often - much worse than my old 7D Mk II with EF 100-400 + 1.4, or either of my OM-D E-M1s. I hope Canon did a better job on the R3, but I don't think I'll be the one to find that out.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 6, 2022)

BadBird said:


> Have been off forum since last April when I gave up on the R5 due to consistently missed shots (small birds in trees, brush). It was on 1.3.0 - I had to revert from 1.3.1 which was much worse. I was headed to the Galapagos last September, and couldn't afford to miss most of my shots with the flakey R5, so I benched it. I'm still plowing through over 12,000 photos taken with an OM-D E-M1X and an M1 Mk III, and I don't regret the decision to go OM-D one bit.
> 
> Back to the R5: on 5 December I installed 1.5.0 on the camera, and updated the RF 100-500 to 1.1.0 at the same time, then took over 500 shots of small birds wintering in my yard over Christmas and New Years. The AF felt like it had improved over 1.3.0 (hard to be sure after not touching the R5 for 8 months), but it is still locking on the background past the bird enough to annoy me. That forces me to fight to bring it back with the manual focus ring - it still won't reliably re-focus automatically - which usually means missing the shot completely. I had a particularly bad 80-shot session with two Golden-crowned Kinglets in my post oak trees (no leaves, sun behind me) where it repeatedly locked past the birds, and eventually crashed the camera while I was trying to re-focus. The error message was unreadable (ran off the LCD to the right) and it required the usual switch off and remove the battery pack actions to revive it. Only five shots were keepers, while 65 were out of focus to varying degrees and 10 were blown by bird movement (1/500 or 1/640 at f7.1, Aperture priority and Auto-ISO).
> 
> I have to agree with many of the others posting on this thread, that even 1.5.0 has not resolved some of the AF issues on the R5. It gets wonderful images when it gets it right, but it fails to focus correctly far too often - much worse than my old 7D Mk II with EF 100-400 + 1.4, or either of my OM-D E-M1s. I hope Canon did a better job on the R3, but I don't think I'll be the one to find that out.


What did Canon say about the issue ?


----------

